# Actors diet



## zonaguy03 (Aug 5, 2007)

How do you think actors like Christian Bale lose so much weight, gain it back and build like he did for Batman Begins, then loses it again, and be healthy enough to continue that process?  He's lost almost 60 pounds again for his latest movie Rescue Dawn, and is now back to The Dark Knight which im sure they want him to get back to where he was built and all.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2007)

drugs


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> drugs


ain't that the truth.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> How do you think actors like Christian Bale lose so much weight, gain it back and build like he did for Batman Begins, then loses it again, and be healthy enough to continue that process?  He's lost almost 60 pounds again for his latest movie Rescue Dawn, and is now back to The Dark Knight which im sure they want him to get back to where he was built and all.



What makes you think he's healthy?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 5, 2007)

Ecstasy and cocaine can do amazing things


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 5, 2007)

who exactly would advise him on the drugs? Does the movie production company have any knowledge of this, or does the actor just walk into his doctor office and demand drugs? I figured they had great nutritionists working with the actors and personal trainers.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> who exactly would advise him on the drugs? Does the movie production company have any knowledge of this, or does the actor just walk into his doctor office and demand drugs? I figured they had great nutritionists working with the actors and personal trainers.



Yeah, great nutritionists with access to great drugs.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 5, 2007)

would be very interesting to know which actors had to use drugs for specific roles..such as Edward Norton in American History X...


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 5, 2007)

Him and Hugh Jackman?  i don't believe it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2007)

believe it!

drugs are rampant in hollywood....not just part drugs, but drugs taht enhance their physique.  You are naive if you think that they are not.


----------



## StanUk (Aug 6, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> would be very interesting to know which actors had to use drugs for specific roles..such as Edward Norton in American History X...



Norton definatly juiced for American history X. After they finished filming and he stopped training apparently he lost practically all his mass in a matter of weeks. His wording was: "It was like letting the air out of a balloon"


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought Edward looked better than Christian in American Psycho.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2007)

And then Christian Bale was Meth Man in The Machinist...    he looked really scary in that movie!


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> believe it!
> 
> drugs are rampant in hollywood....not just part drugs, but drugs taht enhance their physique.  You are naive if you think that they are not.




that's unreal, what are some examples?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> that's unreal, what are some examples?



One of the reasons why I hate arguing steroids in sports.  It's wrong for Barry Bonds to take steroids (and yes, I believe it is) and the majority hate his guts for it, but they're completely fine with Christian Bale taking steroids to better his physique for their favorite movie, Batman Begins.

Shouldn't you hate Christian Bale because the directors would have chosen another actor if he wasn't as muscular as he was for the film, basically cheating his way to earn a buck.

Blah


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> One of the reasons why I hate arguing steroids in sports.  It's wrong for Barry Bonds to take steroids (and yes, I believe it is) and the majority hate his guts for it, but they're completely fine with Christian Bale taking steroids to better his physique for their favorite movie, Batman Begins.
> 
> Shouldn't you hate Christian Bale because the directors would have chosen another actor if he wasn't as muscular as he was for the film, basically cheating his way to earn a buck.
> 
> Blah



Was he on roids for American Psycho?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Was he on roids for American Psycho?



I would have to say yes, but only he and a few select others truly know for certain.


----------



## maxpro2 (Aug 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> One of the reasons why I hate arguing steroids in sports.  It's wrong for Barry Bonds to take steroids (and yes, I believe it is) and the majority hate his guts for it, b*ut they're completely fine with Christian Bale taking steroids to better his physique for their favorite movie, Batman Begins*.
> 
> Shouldn't you hate Christian Bale because the directors would have chosen another actor if he wasn't as muscular as he was for the film, basically cheating his way to earn a buck.
> 
> Blah



The average person does not know that Bale took steroids, so no, they are not accepting steroids in movies over steroids in baseball.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

MWpro said:


> The average person does not know that Bale took steroids, so no, they are not accepting steroids in movies over steroids in baseball.



Well then they're naive and ignorant pieces of shit?  No?


----------



## maxpro2 (Aug 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Well then they're naive and ignorant pieces of shit?  No?



Not, not really. You are probably angry at the media.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bale comes on as a more humble human being...at least that's what his interviews are like.  doesn't like to talk about himself as much as some other actors/actresses do.


----------



## nolefan9399 (Aug 7, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> Ecstasy and cocaine can do amazing things





i have heard you will lose weight on cocaine


----------



## nolefan9399 (Aug 7, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> would be very interesting to know which actors had to use drugs for specific roles..such as Edward Norton in American History X...



i was thinking of him in this movie. he got big quick


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2007)

You have to consider - this is their job - it all is about looks, and I would figure they would do anything they could to achieve what they need to and stay in the limelight.  Just look at how many of the actors are plastic surgery addicts... it's basically the same.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 7, 2007)

It's true that their job (and lifestyle) is all about looks, but I can't ever, ever imagine putting something that awful into my body just to save my job...


----------



## Zinthar (Aug 8, 2007)

Speaking of actors getting huge fast... Daniel Craig.  Damn, he looks like a beast in Casino Royale.  I would be shocked if he didnt have to juice to get that way.


----------

